# What will happen if you breed black angelfish with platinum (white) angelfish?



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

50/50


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

alan j t said:


> 50/50


Not neccesarily.

It depends on the parents as well. I had a Koi and a Silver pair that produced 100% silvers. Not a single koi out of over 100 fry.

I also have a zebra veil and black veil that produced a mixture of zebra, black, silver and a mixture of veil and normal fins among them. The spawns were much smaller with much lower survival rates than with my silver. Years of inbreeding to get rare strains have caused genetic weaknesses that rarely yield the number of eggs and surviving fry as the more common strains (silvers).

Don't get discouraged if there arent a lot of survivors from your spawn. But to answer your question... unless you know what the parents of your breeding pair were, its very hard to guess what type of fry you will get. That almost the most entertaining part of breeding angelfish! I still have some very interesting adults that I raised from fry that look NOTHING like their parents. It's kind of like the surprise in a box of cereal. Half the fun is waiting to see what you get!

There are a couple of angelfish breeding threads on here lately you may want to check out if you want some more information. They can be found here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/120021-spawn.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/120663-oh-boy-my-angels-laid-eggs.html

Good luck! Post up some photos, I'm curious to see what you end up with!

J


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Excellent post JCoxRocks roud:

OP you won't find a better answer on this website.

The DD (double dark) is your weakest genetic on a best guess based on domestics. 
I ordered a dozen F1DDV (1st generation from a wild crossed double dark veil) from a breeder in Colorado last year. Of the 10 remaining I have 3 spawning pairs without a single successful parent raising yet. This is my second attempt. The first was 14 DDSV from a breeder/importer in Miami. (I have one of those fish left)

If your really interested in Angel Fish I would recommend joining TAFF II http://www.angelfish.net/

Best of luck with breeding it can get exciting.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

awesome post... i have 4 blue angels i just purchased.. im a huge angel fan and these are by far my favorite!!!


----------

